# Valencia - meeting new people?



## Heliannika (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola! I'm a Finnish 36-year old woman and I moved to Valencia a few weeks ago. I'm looking to meet new people in the city since I don't have friends here yet. I'm studying Spanish for 3 months and after that everything is open. I have 2 dogs and I love sightseeing, music, going to the beach and bars, dining, dancing, almost anything. I'd like to make the most of my stay here and have a great time so I'm open for suggestions  Heli


----------



## DizzyInSpain (Oct 4, 2014)

Hola Heli! 

I'm originally from London and about the same age as you. I'm in the process of moving to the Comunidad Valenciana around the end of October, but I will be living about 75 miles from Valencia itself, near Castellon, in the mountains (hopefully). I plan to go to Valencia quite regularly though to have fun, go out, watch football, go sailing, whatever.. but I'm not in the city yet!! (so kind of wasting your time really  ha ha) 

Despite wanting to live in the mountains (as a contrast to 20+ years in hectic/mental London!), I'm actually very outgoing and sociable! So i'm looking for some new mates too as I only know my Aunt and Uncle in Spain, but they live near Cadiz. I have a dog as well (a fabulous German Shepherd called Dizzy), I'm into being outdoors, going on road trips, meeting new people and new experiences. I teach piano part time to kids and love going to jazz gigs etc. I'll look you up once I'm settled  

chao

Stephen


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi there, 

I'd start by joining Meet Up (Find your people - Meetup), which is a site where you can find offline social groups in your area. A quick scan of the Valencia site suggests that there is a reasonable number of groups there.

I joined the one in Madrid two years ago and I've been to loads of social events since then, among them wine-tasting nights, a cookie-making and -decorating class, drinks on roof terraces, photography tutorials, intercambios, etc. Needless to say I've met quite a few nice people, although my best friends here are people I work with. I think it's worth a look anyway.

Bri


----------

